# TinCup as seen in this months GM mag



## bigslice (Mar 22, 2012)

i like to be different when marking by balls. ive tried the plastic mould types but your restricted to too few choices of markings. also the plastic can flex while you are using it and then your left with a very weird looking marking. on monday evening this months GM mag was waiting for me when i got home. i normally skim through the mag to see what catches my eye. and also to check out the forum members page:thup: and see what this months rants about. trolleys really? moving on i spied the TinCup a mould type ball marker BUT made of stainless steel. bang right up my street i want one. so went on the website and read a wee bit more. there are around 50 to choose from and if you want (and can afford it) you can design your own. i picked the smiley and also the Ultimate gift package. which includes two Ultra Fine Point sharpies a bag clip and a leather pouch.
it arrived yesterday and im well impressed, such a simple idea improved vastly with it being made from stainless steel. you will have to use the recomended Ultra Fine Point Sharpies for obvious reasons. i like this small piece of equipment its well machined and will last forever with its lifetime guarantee. if carlsberg did ball markers then this is probably the best ball marker in the world, lol. bigslice out


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 22, 2012)

That looks a good find there. Love the St.Patricks Day package. Need to find my credit card details!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 22, 2012)

Tempted as well, pay day next week could dee an order placed.


----------



## DaveM (Mar 22, 2012)

Must have a look see.


----------



## USER1999 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have one, but don't have the fine marker. As a result is has mangled the end of my sharpie. Still good though.

Surprise, I have the cat one.

From some angles it looks like a kangaroo.


----------



## philly169 (Mar 23, 2012)

I can't afford one at the mo, so got work to order in some fine sharpies and have been practicing the different logos lol currently using st George's cross


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Mar 23, 2012)

What is the website?


Edit: Ignore that. Google is my friend!!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			That looks a good find there. Love the St.Patricks Day package. Need to find my credit card details!
		
Click to expand...


Better ask your Missus if you can have your bank cards back then!


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

good spot Davie, I'm liking a few of these bad boys.


----------



## Region3 (Mar 23, 2012)

They do look good. I'd have been tempted if they had a mouse or an 8-ball but I'm not paying Â£60 for them to make it.


----------



## dave (Mar 23, 2012)

Some of those look really good, would have to choose carefully to avoid stick from some.  should do a big ol' mexican moustache or sombrero sedning a ball with that on over to a bandit would be good fun at the end of a round


----------



## patricks148 (Mar 23, 2012)

Quite like some of them but Â£18 is a bit steep.

Who in their right mind would buy a smiley face one???


----------



## Farneyman (Mar 23, 2012)

thecraw said:



			Better ask your Missus if you can have your bank cards back then!
		
Click to expand...

Don't need to...your misses is treating me...;-)


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 23, 2012)

No sombrero / moustache option?


----------



## thecraw (Mar 23, 2012)

Farneyman said:



			Don't need to...your misses is treating me...;-)
		
Click to expand...

This wife swapping is great m8, yours is a dirty........................


----------



## bigslice (Mar 23, 2012)

patricks148 said:



			Quite like some of them but Â£18 is a bit steep.

Who in their right mind would buy a smiley face one???



Click to expand...

lol


----------



## bigslice (May 14, 2012)

note to editor, the punchline is PROBABLY


----------



## Oddsocks (May 15, 2012)

im liking these alot, quite a few to choose from too. but the custom ones i think are way overpriced.


----------

